# Advice needed



## Traceyann (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi , I have been asked to come up with a product for horses that will aleviate the itch left from the saliva of midgies( little flying & biting insects we have here in OZ ) 

There are many comercial products available that are extremely expensive.

My thoughts so far are ( and I welcome all your input) 

This needs to be a leave on product  so I thought that maybe making a spritzer with Calendula, Witch Hazel, Water, Aloe Vera and possibly Tea Tree oil .....

Can someome suggest if this would work or wouldnt work ??? or do you have any suggestion to add or leave out .

Thanks


----------



## krissy (Dec 24, 2011)

i would look at  the already prepared stuff that is for sale but is all natural and look at the ingredients list to get a jumping off point.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 25, 2011)

I wish I could find my book about animals and EOs.  I wonder if a flea spray would work?  I bought a mixed EO from Essential Wholesale that was done by an aroma therapist.  EOs can be dangerous on animals.  I think horses are like dogs, they have a tolerance.  Unlike cats, small animals, birds, which they can kill.  I will take another look for my book!


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 25, 2011)

I have spent the last couple of days researching this, and I all these EO's are ok for horses, some have other beneficial effects as well!

The Midgies or sandflies are terrible here where I live and some horses suffer terribly from their urine, scratching to the point that they self mutilate ( they pee on you and not actually bite u ) some humans suffer terribly as well.

The companies are making a fortune from people as most people dont realise that simple oils can work, so the lady where I bought my produce from asked me to see what I could do .

I was hoping to come up with a spray on product that will deter the midgies as well as soothe the irritated area and also heal.

So I am considering 

Cammomile
Calendula
Teatree
Lemon Eucalyptus
Aloe vera
Apple cider Vinegar 
Ditsilled water
Polysorbate 80
Pottassium sorbate 

I changed a little from the first post as I had included some ingredients that I felt didnt have enough oomph...


----------



## Relle (Dec 26, 2011)

Would pyrethrums help ? I'll look through my notes Trace, I found something a while back that I downloaded and it was a soap recipe, you might be able to adapt that. Make a liquid.

I know that Dr Harry has horses, can you email a site that has to do with him for some help or check out his site. He's very helpful. He lives on the mid north coast of NSW now, so he might have a solution if he's having the same trouble.


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 26, 2011)

They dont seem to get the problem down south Relle, its actually called QLD itch. But thanks I will still look up the site


----------



## Relle (Dec 26, 2011)

This might help Trace -

www.makingbathproducts.com/mosquito-soap-recipe/


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Relle, that looks like a great recipie


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 26, 2011)

Bug Away - http://www.essentialwholesale.com/Bug-A ... -Oil-Blend

Pet Safe - http://www.essentialwholesale.com/s.nl/ ... .138298/.f

The top one is for people and the bottom is for pets.  The might help you formulate an idea.  Both bug sprays.


----------

